# One week out and deck is complete!



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. folks, we're one week out from the party at our house on the 28th. We've completed the deck and I might be able to have the hot tub up and running by then. I still need an approximate head count. All are welcome. Menu includes: 

Smoked Boston butts, dry rubbed smoked ribs and smoked chicken

I think Clay-doh is making smoked chicken thighs.

Mediteranean shrimp, fried oysters and oysters on the grill.

Red beans and rice, homemade cream corn, and I think Cooch is making black bean salsa.

Red velvet cake, King cake and lemon squares and maybe date nut cookies if they don't get consumed before then (they're in my freezer waiting to be baked, but I let Clay-doh, Brandy and Cooch take a sample home with them last night - they may not be safe from those guys).

It is BYOB, but we'll have sodas and such on hand. 

If you want to throw something into the spread, by all means, do so, but it is not required.

2741 Sanibel Place, Gulf Breeze, FL December 28th, 2007, 6:00 til?

Here's pics of the deck, complete with cook station, granite countertop that will double as a fish cleaning table later on, commercial sink and point of use propane hot water heater mounted on the back of it. You might be a ******* if....


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks good. Would love to join you folks but the drive is a little long.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great, can't wait to see ya there.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

How do I bring the pic size down?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Besides us Michelle, Mike and Olive D is commin. And ahhh.....if I find were the date/pecan cookies are hiding, there will NOT be any for the party!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *rocklobster (12/21/2007)*How do I bring the pic size down?


Edit it and hit return once after each picture..... Deck looks sweet by the way :toast



EDIT: Return = Enter


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Sky,

You bringing your family? or coming solo?

Clay-doh, I'll save a roll of the cookies for Cooch to bake for you. You just can't have all 8 batches!

I'll be frying the oysters in sets. Probably a few dozen every hour or so as is needed. Same with the grilled ones unless someone volunteers to stand by the grill and listen for them to pop! Hey, up North, they listen for chestnuts to pop. I'll take oysters over chestnuts any day of the week.

For those of you who don't know where we live, heading east on 98 out of "Gulf Breeze PROPER", go past the Ford dealership and take the next road to the left. That's the entrance into Sandpiper Village. Go to the STOP sign, turn right and go to the end. We're the house that's lit up like the 4th of July. Parking shouldn't be too bad as the neighbors have been invited. The house on the left just before ours is vacant. We'll be parking our cars and boats in their front yard for the evening so that will free up more of our yard/driveway.

Looking forward to meeting more of you PFFrs.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Wife is out of town so I will be solo, unless a buddy happens to come with, but I doubt his wife will let him

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Michelle and DK

Thank you for the invitation, we last met at another PFF event (sushi party), we would enjoy coming by and say hi (and taste the food which seems awesome, heard Michelle is a great cook!!!), let us know what would be appropriate or complementary to the meal (salads/cake??) and we will be bringing it. We do not live very far from you, would come with my wife Julie and daughter Oceane(13). 

Merry Xmas and best wishes for the holidays.

Frenchy


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Frenchy,

You guys can bring whatever you like. There will be a ton of smoked meats, some good sides and some deserts from our end of the table. I think Clay-doh is smoking chicken thighs and Coochie is bringing black beans with salsa. We'll have plenty of sodas and non-alcoholic drinks for the kids and whoever else. Looks like we might have rain, if so, that's o.k. We have awnings and the house to seek shelter as needed. Unfortunately, it doesnt seem to be likely that it will be cold enough for a fire in our new fire pit, but nothing's ever perfect. 

We look forward to seeing you again. Any of the rest of the PFF folks want to join, please feel free to stop in for a visit.

See ya there!

Michele and Dalton Kennedy


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Change of plans on the menu. Clay-doh will be bringing redfish to blacken on the deck. Y'all come join us!


----------

